# Laufwerk kann nur DVDs lesen aber keine CDs!



## frager (20. März 2007)

Hi

Hab hier so ein Problem mit meinem Laufwerk!
Das ist ein DVD-Brenner (LiteOn sohw-169s) seit einiger zeit, will es keine CD-roms mehr lesen! Wenn man eine CD einlegt, braucht er erst 1min, dann oeffnet sich ein fenster wo normalerweisse der cd-ihnalt zu sehen ist, da wirden aber keine Dateien angezeigt! DVDs kann er dagegen einwandfrei lesen!
Woran koennte das liegen?

vielen dank!
gruss, frager


----------



## octo124 (21. März 2007)

Teste erstmal den Brenner in einem anderen PC - nicht das das Teil putt gegangen ist. Danach gebe bitte Feedback, falls es i.O. ist.


----------



## frager (14. April 2007)

Auf dem anderen PC geht es auch nicht!
Hardwareschaden oder?


----------



## frager (21. August 2007)

wollte das Thema noch mal wiederbeleben  habe das Problem immernoch.. (((( weiss vllt jemand ob ein dvd-Laufwerk zwei Laser oder Lesekoepfe oder was auch immer hat?  dann koennte es ja sein, dass der der fuer die cds zusteandig ist kaputt ist...

mfg frager


----------



## chmee (22. August 2007)

Ja, das ist so. DVD und CD haben separate Laser. Aber, nevermind, die Dinger sind so billig, da sind 40 Eur nichts gegen den Streß, den man tagelang hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## frager (22. August 2007)

@chmee: danke schoen!

hm, dann bleibt mir nichts anderes uebrig..  eine schnelle loesung wirds wohl nicht geben oder?


----------

